# Freeport*Trolling nearshore/ Jetty towaters Thurs-Sat



## captchris64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Have room for one more too help with expenses on thursday-- fri-sat open. up to two at a time. 17ft whaler Live in Spring area PM if interested.. Weather must cooperate


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

hey capt. do you have a number to call and how much on expenses? would be 2 of us.


----------



## captchris64 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Cost and expenses*

cost of trip 75.00 gas for truck 35.00 12gal for boat (holds 18 gal) Quart or two Shrimps 40.00 launch is 6.00 ... this weekend is off. having isssues with the missus. normally with two fishermens 75.00 each covers it all...Just bought a 1ton van yesterday and need to get a trailer hitch on it. Freeport is looking good right now as wells as is San Louis Pass. got a couple good spots along the bridge My Phone is 713-305-6613... Chris


----------

